# معجزة الاعداد والارقام بالكتاب المقدس ....عن استحاله تحريف الكتاب المقدس للقمص مرقس عزيز



## Kerya_Layson (21 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد للجميه   المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام*
_*
الكتاب المقدس معجز فى كلماته وكتابته 
+ من الحقائق الجوهريه ان الكتاب المقدس فى مجموعه يمثل وحده متكامله حيث نجد فيه وحده ادبيه وتاريخيه ونبويه وبنائيه......... الخ كذالك نجد فيه وحده عدديه 
+ومن الحقائق المذهله التى يقف العقل البشرى امامها ان للاعداد بالكتاب المقدس معانى روحيه عميقه, لذالك يجدر بنا ان نقف قليلا لندرس معانى هذه الارقام ورموزها ولنعرف المقصود منها, ولكننا قبل ذالك نعرض بعض الحقائق العدديه الهامه والتى لا توجد فى اى كتاب يعتقد انه الهى من البعض او كتاب من صنع بشر
الكتاب المقدس مبنى على نظام السباعيات,اى ان مجموعه حروف ومجموعه كلماته تمثل مضاعفات للرقم 7 وقد اشار الكتاب المقدس الى ذالك فى سفر حبقوق قائلا(سباعيات سهام كلمتك....) ,وهنا تظهر المعجزة الحققيه فى الوحى الالهى ,حيث تظهر الوحده العدديه بكيفيه تفوق ادراك البشر وافهامهم بالاضافه الى صدق كل ما جاء من نبوات تحققت  وتطابقت بدون تصور اى شخص مهما كان ادراكه ومستواه الفكرى الذى يستعب كتابات موسى فى العهد القديم وكتابات بولس الرسول فى العهد الجديد فى الوصف والتركيب الحسابى
+وهل يتصور العقل كيف تم تدوين الوحى الالهى وكتابة الحروف الواحد تلو الاخر والكلمه فيه جوار الكلمها لاخرى وتكون النتيجه ايات واصحاحات واسفار ويكون مجموعها هو مكرر للرقم 7والاكثر من هذا ان تكون هذه الاسفار ذات معانى ساميه وتكون بها الحياه والنجاة والسماء والارض تزولان ولكن حرف من هذه الحروف لا ينزول
 +فى اللغه العبريع واللغه اليونانيه لا توجد اعداد تدل على ارقام...بل ان اعدادها حروف ونفس هذا الشىء نجده فى اللغه القبطيه ايضا فنجد مثلا حرف الافا يساوى 1 وحرف البيتا يساوى 2....الخ
وبالرجوع الى الانجيل المكتوب باليونانيه والعهد القديم المكتوب بالعبريه نجد الاتى :_
أ_ عدد كلمات كل منها هو مكرر رقم سبعه 7
ب_عدد حروف كل منها هو مكرر رقم سبعه 7 
ج_الكلمات الصحيحه هى مكرر رقم سبعه 7
د_الكلمات المعتله هى مكرر رقم سبعه 7
ه_عدد حروف الكتاب المقدس من معتله وصحيحه هو مكرر رقم سبعه 7
و_فى عدد الاجيال نجد من ابراهيم الى مجىء السيد المسيح له المجد 42 جيلا اى (6x7)
ز_فى الاصحاح الاول من الانجيل حسب القديس متى نلاحظ الاتى:
1_عد كلمات هذا الاصحاح فىا لاصل العبرانى هو 49 كلمه اساسيه(7X7)منها 28كلمه تبتدىء بحرف عله (28= 4X7)ومنها 21 كلمه تبتدىء بحرف صحيح(3X7)
2_نجد ايضا  كلمات تنتهى بحرف عله و42 كلمه تنتهى بصحيح
3_هذه الكلمات ال49 يوجد فيها 266 حرفا اى (7x38)منها 140حرف عله(7x20)و126 حرف صحيح اى (7X18)
4_فى الكلمات ال 49 تكررت 7X5) 35) كلمه اكثر من مره, بينما وردت 14 (2x7)كلمه مره واحده لذالك وردت 7 كلمات باكثر من صيغه واحده لاغير
5_ورد فى الكلمات ال49 مجموعه اسماء عددها 42 اسما ,من بينهم 35 اسما لاشخاص اجداد للسيد المسيح وسبعه ليسوا من اجداده,وهذه الاسماء توجد فى كل اللغات لذالك يمكن لاى انساء مراجعتها باللغه التى يتكلم بيها او يريد ان يفحصها للتاكد من صحه القول

+والتركيب السباعى هو فىا لحقيقه توقيع الله الحى على كتابه المقدس وهذا لا بعسر على من يحصى عدد شعور رؤوسنا (متى10:3) ويحصى عدد الكواكب (مزمور147)ان يحصى عدد كلمات وحروف كتابه لكى يعجز البشر امام هذه القدره الاهيه ولا ينكرها الا السطحى الجاهل الذى يردد الكلام دون مراجعه او فهم
وللرقم 7 فى الكتاب اهميه خاصه فالله يخلق الوجود فى سته ايام ويستريح فى اليوم السابع حيث ان رقم سبعه هو رقما لكمال والاكتمال ,لذالك ورد فى الكتاب المقدس 700 (7X100)
نذكر منها القليل لكى لا نذيد عليهم القرائه
اولا فى العهد القديم
ايام الاسبوع سبعه (تكوين1:3_2) وقد قسمت الكتب المقدسه الزمن الى اسابيع (تكوين2:1_3) واعتاد السوريون الاحتفال بالزواج اسبوعيا (تكوين 29:27) ومده الجنازة ايضا اسبوع (تكوين 50:10) و(صموئيل الاول 31:13)ولم يكون العبرانيون يعرفون ايام الاسبوع بايام خاصه نا عدا يوم السبت (اليوم السابع) حتىان يوم الجمعه كانوا يطلقون عليه يوم الاستعداد (مرقس15:42) وكانوا يطلقون على باقىا لايام اعداد مثل اليوم الاولى , اليوم الثانى ,الخ (متى 28:1)
وللتعبير عن انتقام الله الكامل ممن يقتل قايين يقول (سبعه اضعاف ينتقم منه)(تكوين 4:15)
وقد حزر الله نوح قبل الطوفان  ثم انزل المطر بعد سبعه ايام (تكوين الاصحاح ...سبعه ... عدد 4)
وبعد سبعه ايام من الطوفان ارسل نوح الغراب والحمامه (تكوين 8:10)
وللتعبير عن حفظ الله الكامل للبهائم الطاهره والطيور سقول نوح (لتاخذ معك سبعه سبعه ذكرا وانثى لاستبقاء نسل على وجه الارض)(تكوين 7:2)وقد انتهت العاصفه التى جاءت بعد الطوفان فى نهايه اليوم السادس وظهر الاشراقوالصحو فى اليوم السابع ومع استقرار الفلك فى اليوم قدمت ذبائح الشكر لله​*_ 
*يتبع*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2009)

يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع


ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------

